# Dropping root access



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who helped walk me through rooting my phone. I am on FF1, so I kept the stock kernel. Weird thing though: my phone becomes unrooted and rerooted on it's own, and I can't do anything to keep it rooted. I am using SU. Does anybody know why this is?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you using Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip from androidsu.com? If not, use only that version and do not update anything, neither the binary through the app or the app itself through the Play Store should be allowed to update. Any other version of SuperUser can cause problems. Although I never tried it, some users have reported success using SuperSU but you need to make sure you get rid of all the old stuff first.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

I think I did it backwards, which is what gave me problems the first time. Before I did anything, I downloaded SU and the update fixer from Google Play, then I did the Odin, CWD, and SU flash (using the newest version). When it didn't work, I reflashed using the "efghi - signed" one, and that's when I had success. But it comes and goes. Thoughts?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Proper way to root (seriously shortened!)

1) Flash CWM Recovery via ODIN or Heimdell (whichever is irrelevent, both get the job done!)
2) Boot into CWM Recovery
3) MOUNT /system MANUALLY <=== Most common mistake is skipping this step
4) Install http://downloads.and...fghi-signed.zip (ONLY USE THIS SPECIFIC VERSION!!! Not 3.1 or 3.2 or older!!!)
5) Reboot and enjoy root access, your done!

Do use "update fixer" or install Superuser from Google Play, if you did, remove them and jump to step 2 above. To stop update notification, use Dwitherell's update notification stopper (specific to the strat and this version!), install http://goo.gl/HgmcT via CWM Recovery, exactly like you did the Superuser above. Actually, if you have both files on the sc card, I see no reason why you can't install both at the same time, Superuser, then update notification stop, then reboot. Then ignore any attempt by the Play Store to update Superuser, you can use TiBu to remove it's Play Store link so it will never notify you of updates to that either.

Also, are you just "losing" root, or are you losing CWM Recovery too?


----------



## kgreenman21 (Jun 14, 2012)

After wrestling with Superuser for a while, I made the switch to SuperSU. I had Superuser running fine, but it didn't seem as stable as SuperSU. I haven't had my system freeze or reboot since making the switch.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't mount anything. I wonder if that's what caused the issue. Yesterday morning, I turned off USB debugging, and I haven't been losing root since then. I guess that fixed it. However, when I go into Titanium backup, it tells me I should keep it checked.

Thoughts?


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

OK. Uninstalled and redid steps 2-5. Questions:

1) Should I leave USB Debugging on?
2) Should I redownload the SU Update app?

Thanks again.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

elihanover said:


> OK. Uninstalled and redid steps 2-5. Questions:
> 
> 1) Should I leave USB Debugging on?
> 2) Should I redownload the SU Update app?
> ...


1) I used to leave it on all the time, just in case something bad happens and the screen became unusable and I needed to get access to the phone. EIther way is your call, it doesn't hurt anything to leave it on. If you use TiBu it will complain if it is turned off, but I am not sure why it needs to be on actually.
2) No, do not update Superuser or change any part of it that is installed. The ONLY solid version for the Stratosphere is 3.0.7-efghi!!! There is absolutely no benefit to moving to a newer version anyway, NONE!


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

Debugging has now been on since the reinstall, and everything is working great. Is there a way I can prevent the SU update from appearing on my Play updates list?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

You can use Titanium Backup or Ultimate Backup to remove Superuser's Play Store Link, then the Play Store won't be able to see it is installed on your device, that is the only way I know of.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

How do I do that in TB?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

elihanover said:


> How do I do that in TB?


http://www.guidingtech.com/16288/unlink-wrongly-linked-android-apps-play-store/


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

